# Hello!



## hefner (Oct 12, 2010)

Very new to this site and to the world of fancy mice. My only mouse experience is from back in High School when I would "rescue" feeder mice from petstores and try to find them snake free homes. 

I have bred and kept Rats and African Soft Furs, but I have never worked with mouse genetics. I am really excited to get started!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to our quirky corner or the world!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Heya, Welcome to the forum.


----------

